# rakentaa, rakennuttaa



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Mikä ero on "rakentaa" ja "rakennuttaa" ?

Luin kirjasta: "Exä on rakennuttanut ökytalon porealtaineen ja solariumeineen. Se on kuin joku Shangri-La."

Onko rakennuttaa täällä sama merkitys kuin "rakentaa" ja vaihtokelpoisia?


----------



## altazure

"Rakennuttaa" tarkoittaa, että hän on palkannut jonkun muun rakentamaan  talon; hän ei ole itse ollut rakennustyömaalla rakentamassa taloa.

Vastaava muoto voidaan muodostaa erilaisista verbeistä. Tyypillisiä esimerkkejä:
tehdä -> teetättää (laittaa joku muu tekemään) "Hän teetättää aina vaatteensa räätälillä."
laittaa -> laitattaa (laittaa joku muu laittamaan) "Hän laitattaa asuntonsa kylpyhuoneen uusiksi."


----------



## Hakro

altazure said:


> Vastaava muoto voidaan muodostaa erilaisista verbeistä. Tyypillisiä esimerkkejä:
> tehdä -> teettää (laittaa joku muu tekemään) "Hän teettää aina vaatteensa räätälillä."
> laittaa -> laitattaa (laittaa joku muu laittamaan) "Hän laitattaa asuntonsa kylpyhuoneen uusiksi."


----------



## altazure

Hakro on oikeassa.


----------

